# Got To Just Love My Wife



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Went Squirrel hunting this morning,didn't see or hear a one.Just get off the phone with my wife she says cool as it is she was surprised I didn't go fishing.I told her I might go in the morning.She said thats fine.

Then I told her I might load the Tent up and leave her.She says go ahead :sing: Ah I'll wait couple weeks.

big rockpile


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Rockpile,them kinda women is a gift from Almighty God, this good woman I have, I dont think could even fix her mouth to say "Now just where do you think you'er Going?" We're blessed Rockpile,truly blessed. Eddie Buck


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

you ever given thought to she finds it easier to live with you when your gone 

i had a freind in the navy his marrage worked well like that , so long as he stayed at sea for a few months she was happy to see him when he got home then after a few months of him home she was about ready for him to leave again


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Only time I get mad at the man for going fishing/hunting/trapping is when he doesn't take me at least some of the time!


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

whiskeylivewire said:


> Only time I get mad at the man for going fishing/hunting/trapping is when he doesn't take me at least some of the time!


Yea I've been trying to get her to go fishing.We're going on a Trip to get a Boat Trailer I bought,plus going to stop at Bass Pro on the way.:banana02:

big rockpile


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

I have a good wife also, been putting up with me for 42 years. 

When buying my boat, I was looking at boats, trailers, motors, you know, wheeling and dealing, plotting and planning, dragging her around to boat stores etc.

Finally she just pointed to the duck/fishing boat already set up with everything, even camoed, and said, "why don't you just buy that one, already done, and let's just get this over with".
I told the boat guy, "you heard the lady, wrap it up. we'll take it"


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

OH how I love Bass Pro, we're only an hour from it. I consider it a free mini vacation just to take the kids there to look around there is so much to see!(Doesn't hurt that they now have a Starbucks in it lol).


----------



## Surge223 (Jun 27, 2008)

whiskeylivewire said:


> OH how I love Bass Pro, we're only an hour from it. I consider it a free mini vacation just to take the kids there to look around there is so much to see!(Doesn't hurt that they now have a Starbucks in it lol).


Please tell me you are kidding about the Starbucks :doh:


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

I know, I know...it's my guilty pleasure! I get it like once every 4 months...if that, I live in the sticks! Yes, the Bass Pro in Springfield they have a little Starbucks, I think it's to keep women that are dragged there with their husbands to stay longer!(They also have a McDonald's)


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

whiskeylivewire said:


> I know, I know...it's my guilty pleasure! I get it like once every 4 months...if that, I live in the sticks! Yes, the Bass Pro in Springfield they have a little Starbucks, I think it's to keep women that are dragged there with their husbands to stay longer!(They also have a McDonald's)


I like the Candy but its too High $$.I'm just going to get a Deer Call while its on sale and maybe Bullets and Broadheads.

I have a New problem now.We have been canning Fish to make room for Deer in the Freezers.Well today I caught enough for 8 Pints and enough for Supper.My wife says enough with the Fish.

 Dang I was getting ready to set out Lines,about 33 Hooks.

big rockpile


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Congrats on having a great wife....mine will be canning, freezing, and cutting up venzen for the next few months. Not to mention all the pies, and coffee cakes she makes, all the time, so that there is something homemade good to eat. Maybe she is trying to feed me to death? :bash:

My wife, even cleans the fish!

brownegg


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

brownegg said:


> Congrats on having a great wife....mine will be canning, freezing, and cutting up venzen for the next few months. Not to mention all the pies, and coffee cakes she makes, all the time, so that there is something homemade good to eat. Maybe she is trying to feed me to death? :bash:
> 
> My wife, even cleans the fish!
> 
> brownegg


Yea I thought of this too.Killing with Love 

big rockpile


----------



## keyhole (Dec 2, 2008)

brownegg said:


> Congrats on having a great wife....mine will be canning, freezing, and cutting up venzen for the next few months. Not to mention all the pies, and coffee cakes she makes, all the time, so that there is something homemade good to eat. Maybe she is trying to feed me to death? :bash:
> 
> My wife, even cleans the fish!
> 
> brownegg


Can I send mine up there for some training!!!


----------



## ladybug (Aug 18, 2002)

Ooh Bass Pro.....I love visiting bass pro, but not as much as I love fishing


----------

